# Campsite / Wild Camping Database - Help



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Can somebody please enlighten me to what the following details for EGLETONS(ID:194) mean.

EGLETONS(ID:194)

X-Co-ord: 45.40 NORTH 
Decimal X-Co-ord: 45.4 
Y-Co-ord: 2.04 EAST 
Decimal Y-Co-ord: 2.04 

I'm of the generation that still uses "Paper Maps" and the "Mark 1 eyeball".

I guess they are coordinates for some sat/nav contraption.

How do other "Golden Oldies" who are still in the dark ages get on?

Any help will be appreciated but please keep the replies simple.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

Like you, i,m from the old school and you can't beat poring over a map when looking for somewhere. 

Have you got autoroute? Then read on, if not ignore the following and nice talking to you.

These numbers are indeed latitude and longitude coordinates and i thought they'd be completely useless to me too because i havent got any flash navigation aids. Until, that is, the other day when i was messing around with my autoroute (2002) and this is where the lat/long numbers come in handy (for me anyway).

Launch autoroute, click on tools and tick the 'location sensor' then go back to the beginning and click on 'find' then select the lat/long tab at the top, it's then just a matter of entering the numbers ie lat 45.40 and long 2.04 for the engletons aire.
You'll notice the lat/long changes as you move the cursor to a different location, so it would be possible for you to be really smart and enter coords for your entries into the database when you pin point them.

Hope this helps,

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

Thanks for the info. 

I've got Autoroute 2001. I've never used it before so I followed your instructions and it worked a treat.

You learn something new every day.

Don


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

likewise, don, at least give the department & instructions how to get there - not everybody has all the gear. I'll send a pm to the submitter and ask him / her to expand it


----------

